# The 1st Quarter of 2006 POSA Journal of Tactics and Training is now online!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The 1st Quarter of 2006 POSA Journal of Tactics and Training is now online!

This issue include article entitled; Shooting Competition, Grandpas Handgun Still Rocks, and The Ominous Black Rifle is More than Just a Tactical Tool.

It also includes a special offer from Gemini Customs, and products reviews on Pentagon Lights MD3, Close Quarters Defenses Tactical Handgrip, & H&Ks magazines for the M16/AR15.

Cut and paste the following link to get to the Publications & Downloads page of our site:
www.posai.org/pubsDL_loggedin.html


----------

